# Help a rookie out



## Morro08 (Sep 29, 2018)

Having my first crack at an overnight pulled pork, had been cooking on about 100 degrees C for roughly 2 hours a.d thought I had the temp stable, went a d had 3 hours shut eye a d when I checked it again my smoker had gone out internal temp was 60 degrees but plate was only walm to touch, relit my charcoals to finish it off but is this safe or just a throw away? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 29, 2018)

60C isn't safe.  Wrap in foil and finish in oven.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 29, 2018)

Was the meat injected? What was the internal temp of the meat? 

Chris


----------



## Morro08 (Sep 29, 2018)

Not injected, internal temp was 62 degrees C when I noticed and got as low as 59 before it started rising again


----------

